# Town Road Price Per Linear Foot - Eastern Connecticut



## tlynch (Jan 5, 2009)

I am trying to land a job as a GC on a small sub-division project in Eastern CT. It will require 1200' of newly laid town road to the following specifications. The road must be 24' wide with a simple cape cod curb, and one hammer head turn-around at the end of the cul-de-sac.

My crew will be clearing the trees and and all other work that a landscape crew can do. Roughly, what is the cost going to be to get someone to lay the road? One GC told me to estimate $115 a linear foot. This seems low to me.

Thanks in advance.

7.3 ROAD CONSTRUCTION

7.3.1 Roadways shall be provided with a twelve (12) inch base course, a four (4) inch penetrated stone course, and a two and one half (2.5) inch wearing surface.

7.3.2 A rolled gravel base course shall be spread over the sub grade rolled and compacted in six (6) inch layers with a 10-ton roller, 15-ton in commercial and industrial subdivision, to a depth of twelve (12) inches and shall conform to the typical cross section.

7.3.3 The penetrated stone course shall be uniformly blended and shall conform to the requirements of the current edition of the Connecticut Department of Transportation, Bureau of Highways Standard Specifications for Roads, Bridges, and Incidental Construction and shall consist of clean two (2) inch course aggregate evenly applied and rolled to a depth of four (4) inches. The rolling shall be sufficient to form a uniform surface. These surfaces shall then be penetrated with penetration asphalt, applying between 1.35 and 1.75 gallons per square yard. Immediately following the applications of the penetration asphalt, sufficient one half (.5) inch keystone shall be spread to fill voids and allow a roller to pass over and not break or disturb the top of the stone course.
This shall then be rolled to a smooth true surface two and one half (2.5) inches below the proposed finished grade as shown on the profile, and having a transverse grade parallel to that shown on the applicable cross-section plan. Prior to any further construction, the roadway shall again be inspected as hereinafter provided (third inspection).

7.3.4 All road-wearing surfaces shall be paved to the full width specified herein to a compacted thickness of three (3) inches with Bituminous Concrete Pavement. The aggregate shall be composed, mixed, and laid out in two courses as specified in the Connecticut Department of Transportation, Bureau of Highways Standard Specifications for Roads, Bridges, and Incidental Construction.

7.3.5 Upon completion of the pavement, the roadway shall again be inspected, as hereinafter provided (fourth inspection).


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

we have no clue as to what your local costs are....nor your overhead. any values we throw at you will no doubt not be what it takes to make a profit, or get the job. you need to sit down yourself and figure out what this is going to cost you, and the margin of profit you wish to make...good luck


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Way, way, way too vague to tell you a price. Are you stripping the topsoil, doing the cuts and fills, storm drains, sanitary, erosion control, staking, etc...

For residential developments, we get anywhere from $150/ft - $300/ft. All depends on what is involved and the topography of the land.


----------



## tlynch (Jan 5, 2009)

Rino -

Thanks, although that is a large range - it actually helps. Are you located around North Stonington CT?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

There are a Buncha Heavy Metal Operators in CT. Best you listen to and possibly Co-Work with these PROFESSIONALS. 

And I do Mean PROFESSIONALS. Denick can teach you VOLUMES.


----------



## tlynch (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks, I simply do landscaping, I have no intention of constructing a road, it is well beyond my area of expertise.

I have been hired to manage the construction process for a local developer that I have a relationship with. I will be hiring a contractor to build the road, we just want as much information as possible before we start talking to contractors. I will not be looking to make a direct profit on the road construction.

I will be the one clearing a 40' wide level dirt path through the lot.

We just discovered that we may be able to get enough road frontage with a single 600' cul-de-sac if we can get the proper variance.

Any information is appreciated.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

The last town road I built was around 13 yrs. ago and it came in around $150 / lin. ft. with the same width / specs. that you mentioned. This was in lower Litchfield Cty.

This included a 10K gal. fire tank and approx. 150' of drainage off site connecting into C.B. on state rd.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

I have a guy in wallinford that may be able to help. They do chip / seal and paving

I would help but I was just wondering, If i provide a budget number, can I get a real shot to bid it?? I dont think I need practice coming up with prices to projects that may never happen:whistling


----------



## tlynch (Jan 5, 2009)

Vinny - sorry, I can't promise anyone a chance to bid, as we are still calculating the feasibility of this project in these economic conditions.

But a high-end ballpark estimate based on a couple recent projects in the area would be a great help.

Send me your contact info and I will keep it in my Rolodex.


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

Vinny said:


> I have a guy in wallinford that may be able to help. They do chip / seal and paving
> 
> I would help but I was just wondering, If i provide a budget number, can I get a real shot to bid it?? I dont think I need practice coming up with prices to projects that may never happen:whistling


 
Practice makes perfect. :laughing::wallbash:


----------



## tlynch (Jan 5, 2009)

No, no, no, I am not looking for anyone to spend a bunch of time on this. Just looking for quick feedback.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## ConstSvcs (Nov 22, 2007)

The correct thing to do woul be to call Tilcon or someone like Sullivan or B&L for an accurate price.


----------

